# construction of a tree fort



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2007)

step 1 - find the right tree.


i couldn't so i'm going to grow my own. i have started today by tilling a hole in my proposed grow site. i would like to finish this project with a nice loft up top. it may just become the rollitup club house. so here it begins.



the plant of chioce i think will be roadtrip. not for personal reasons, but because it is the one seed that i have that fits this project. it grows tall with long, straight, upwards reaching side branches. perfect for laying out the floor and wall supports.

so this is my hole. i am shooting for the stars. the skies the limit. does this size look adequate?


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 29, 2007)

lmao!!!!! Are you going to smoke this tree house?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2007)

YES. i'm having a harvest party in october and everyone's invited. we need somewhere to kick it. we will hang out in the fort a few days then saw it down and trim it pretty.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 29, 2007)

Hell yea, count me in! I been needing a "roadtrip" anyway... hehe


----------



## N3w81e GR0w3r! (Mar 29, 2007)

Shit, Iam starting to worry about you, lol. You sure that green you been smokin? You've fkin lost the plot mate.


----------



## fadrian (Mar 29, 2007)

you got a rope swing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2007)

fadrian said:


> you got a rope swing?


 
no, but the river is near-by.



remember that time i planted roaches?


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Mar 29, 2007)

So is a tree fort the same as a treehouse is to us Brits? Like a ramshackle wooden building you make up a tree to hang out in?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> So is a tree fort the same as a treehouse is to us Brits? Like a ramshackle wooden building you make up a tree to hang out in?


 
hell yeah. like a beach side bar in the tree tops.


fdd? are you in that treehouse getting high again. get down here and mow the lawn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 29, 2007)

I need a ride who can come scoop me??


----------



## MightyBuddha (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't you think the hole is a little close to that fence? Considering the size the tree will need to grow to.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 29, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> I need a ride who can come scoop me??


Where ya at? I might be able to pick you up on my way... lol Lets not all forget sleeping bags tho.


----------



## datboyc (Mar 29, 2007)

forget the fence, it'll move on its own...... make sure you weve the limbs after it's over 6'. you'll need to do some planing.


and forget the ladder, if you cant fly up there, you arn't allowed in


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2007)

i'll prune the bottom branches and build the ladder off the fence. thanks for the idea. keep them coming.

my wife brought home a new weedeater today. i spent more time in the yard this evening.

the "IMPROVED" hole.


----------



## Desired User Name (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice tub! I have one in my yard that looks just like it, and there's a dead bird floating in it =\


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2007)

Desired User Name said:


> Nice tub! I have one in my yard that looks just like it, and there's a dead bird floating in it =\


 

you said "dead bird".


----------



## datboyc (Mar 30, 2007)

hmmmmm........ pot growers must think alike, cuz I have a tub in my yard too. Along with a sink no dead birds, but there are plants growin in them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2007)

mines full of little fishies.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 2, 2007)

i always take showers in my garden, the tub just was convienent, if you don't like it build a higher fence!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2007)

Beaner said:


> i always take showers in my garden, the tub just was convienent, if you don't like it build a higher fence!!!


sounds like my neighbor and her naked hot tubbing. eeeeeewwwwww


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Apr 2, 2007)

lol you should purchase some organic tea compost to mix in with the soil you feed weekly and it will grow ur Gigantic tree


----------



## datboyc (Apr 3, 2007)

through some steroids in the mix, to make it strong

make sure to give it estrogen blockers so the boobs dont get too big and the cops start lookin at it


----------



## Beaner (Apr 3, 2007)

mmmmm wouldn't estrogen be a good thing for a plant whose female properties you wish to exploit? not that it would work, though i would like big tits on my shrub, i also like to trim her bush really short...


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 3, 2007)

I would come I have the next 26 weeks off I am down for a Roadtrip.......Hey Fdd we need directions so we can plan it out....I'm sure it will be quite a drink......hehehehe........You know my starting point...lol


I am sending you pics as we speak.....3/8 Roadtrip you sent have popped....yeah.....


----------



## datboyc (Apr 3, 2007)

that's how things work in humans, but since i want some "big donkey dick buds" i figgure i should beef it up. since it dosent have muscles, it might make the roots bigger. and everyone knows that makes for more buds.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG!!
fdd i went to get a sandwich(munchies) and i come back and now your building a fort in a plant your gonna grow lol.


this is great.


your not that far away from me are you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2007)

dang it. i got two threads going. i need this one OPEN and the other one CLOSED. sorry.


i went with the "warlock". i have some inside and it looks very promising.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

is they gonna be enought room for all of us to fit?

or are we gonna have to take turns


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2007)

given the fact that i'm in california, and we are expecting a drought this year so it will be a LOOOOOONG summer, you might want to bring an extra ladder.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

today.


----------



## abudsmoker (May 6, 2007)

its a Boy! 


Sorry guys the partys been canceled


----------



## jackinthebox (May 6, 2007)

hahah fdd... Cannabis cup in the tree fort this fall after everyone harvests. We will all meet up there compare, and smoke for days and days... then when all the weeds gone, we will cut the treefort down with an axe, and smoke that : ). Then we will all leave, and fdd will plant a new one, and next year its on again! It could be a club : ) Potscouts, weedscouts, treescouts? If we want people to take us seriously we are going to need a solid name : )


----------



## Beaner (May 6, 2007)

I got my Canibus Club merit badge for blunt and joint rolling this weekend!!! I just need a WeedMaster to sign me off!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> its a Boy!
> 
> 
> Sorry guys the partys been canceled




it's a warlock clone, fool. 
doesn't anybody read these threads? or do you all just look at the pics? 
just being funny. peace my friends.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2007)

jackinthebox said:


> hahah fdd... Cannabis cup in the tree fort this fall after everyone harvests. We will all meet up there compare, and smoke for days and days... then when all the weeds gone, we will cut the treefort down with an axe, and smoke that : ). Then we will all leave, and fdd will plant a new one, and next year its on again! It could be a club : ) Potscouts, weedscouts, treescouts? If we want people to take us seriously we are going to need a solid name : )



starting to get somewhere with this.......


----------



## jackinthebox (May 6, 2007)

beaner do you have your badges sewed on to your vest yet? Im having trouble getting my advanced nute burn badge on. I think I may just use glue : )


----------



## drochoker (May 6, 2007)

fdd...what's your estimation on how big it will be?


----------



## Beaner (May 6, 2007)

just keep practicing your flushing, and get the weedmaster to sign off, i sew mine on my sash, but some like to use the iron on glue... the elite paramilitary guerilla growers association endorses either way...also known as "EPGGA"


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2007)

drochoker said:


> fdd...what's your estimation on how big it will be?



27 feet tall.


----------



## chabnock (May 10, 2007)

Oh Yah. Feel that feeling? I have that Tarzan Feeling. Swinging through the Branches toking on a blunt. 

Nice looking plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2007)

looking good.......


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 12, 2007)

ahh the rollitup members meeting tree...................lol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2007)

it grew 4" in 2 days.


----------



## Beaner (May 14, 2007)

sweat! rollitup cannibus cup meeting the day before thanksgiving under this tree!....seriously though thats really amazing, i wish i had the climate or foresight to have more than sprouts right now....arg


----------



## jackinthebox (May 15, 2007)

Alright time to start handing out the lists of what people need to bring. I have seen Fdd's collection of smoking devices, so she will be in charge of that. Beaner you will be in charge of the thanksgiving meal... turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, gravy, the whole works. Cali, you can bring the drinks, and lunchables. Dont get the Lunchmakers either, make sure they are Lunchables. Budsmoker, you are going to bring the Television, and some alot of really funny movies, also perhaps some action, and horror. I would reccomend a 50" LCD plasma, with surround sound, so that we can all can get into it. I myself will bring Mr Rogers, I believe the overall expeirence would be better if he were there. Also if you would like to help bring stuff just talk to me, or fdd, we still need someone to bring ceral, and EggMcMuffins, and a cook to make Omellets in the morning. Also someone needs to bring an oven to put up in the treefort, and a Microwave, so that we dont have to get down. Everyone needs to bring a jar of the best weed they have. 

Thanks : )


----------



## Beaner (May 15, 2007)

mmmm turkey, mr rogers is such a pothead, he is like the guy snoop dogg plays in half baked, every time i start smoking he pops up all chink eyed with a stupid grin on his face saying "good morning neighbor! lets get baked and go to trolley town!"


----------



## KushMaster85 (May 15, 2007)

FDD every thing looks good. It sounds like this thread shout be in the toke n talk section LOL.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2007)

jackinthebox said:


> Alright time to start handing out the lists of what people need to bring. I have seen Fdd's collection of smoking devices, so *she* will be in charge of that. Beaner you will be in charge of the thanksgiving meal... turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, gravy, the whole works. Cali, you can bring the drinks, and lunchables. Dont get the Lunchmakers either, make sure they are Lunchables. Budsmoker, you are going to bring the Television, and some alot of really funny movies, also perhaps some action, and horror. I would reccomend a 50" LCD plasma, with surround sound, so that we can all can get into it. I myself will bring Mr Rogers, I believe the overall expeirence would be better if he were there. Also if you would like to help bring stuff just talk to me, or fdd, we still need someone to bring ceral, and EggMcMuffins, and a cook to make Omellets in the morning. Also someone needs to bring an oven to put up in the treefort, and a Microwave, so that we dont have to get down. Everyone needs to bring a jar of the best weed they have.
> 
> Thanks : )



ssshhhhhhh, i have testicles.


----------



## jackinthebox (May 15, 2007)

damn buddy im so sorry, Its just your old avatar made me think you were a lady, so I always used to call you a she : ( ... I really liked that avatar by the way, where did you get it from, would you mind me using it : )
By the way im talking about the one that said... america, fuck yeh!!

From now on everytime I call you a she, I will donate a pound of weed to the needy foundation of broke smokers : )


----------



## cali-high (May 15, 2007)

Dont tell fdd i told you.

but its a HE/SHE

LOL

jk jk


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2007)

it may just turn into a tree "hut". it's getting bushy.


----------



## GraF (May 19, 2007)

That is beautiful....

FDD, thanks for kickin me to the trash man!!!! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2007)

took this one just at dark tonight. ok i'm getting worried. what if it smells real strong? what if it does get 12'? what if an owl nests in it? a spotted owl? i may have bitten off a mouthful.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 22, 2007)

damn that looks good..........lol  

top and lst, were going to need lots of strong branches to sit on for our meetings at the fort


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2007)

it has about 20 side shoots already. as big around as pencils. the leaves are twice the size of my hand.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2007)

some perspective photos. i gave her a little nitrogen last night but i need 5 lbs of guano.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2007)

i really love this plant.....................


----------



## 420101 (May 27, 2007)

now this tree house to party or u got a outdoor op in it?


----------



## 420101 (May 27, 2007)

hick ville usa?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2007)

420101 said:


> hick ville usa?




i do enjoy a little copenhagen while i'm working.


----------



## enjoi9169 (May 27, 2007)

Yup yup, thats the way to do it, i'll throw a lipper in every now and then while i'm working around my plants, gotta be Grizz or Copenhagen tho, and did u kno theirs a little tiny town near my place called Copenhagen? and it rlly is hickville lol BTW, NICE lookin' tree u got their. U start it from a seed? if so u buy it on the net? how old is that beastly lookin' tree n-e-wayzz?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

fed it 4 handfuls of bat guano last night...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jun 3, 2007)

are you sure thats all you gave her 

no illegal substance , no steroids  

we dont want her to grow a mustache

you should be able to put a porch all the way around the fort with that growth......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

it smells..... really strong. i'm a little worried. my whole street is going to stink. it was always strong but not like this. it's barely june.

can you see my cat? plants getting big....


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jun 3, 2007)

just use a huge carbon filter ???????????????????????

yea i cant belive how good it looks


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 3, 2007)

haha, i can just imagine a giant carbon filter chillin outside next to your plants... .then we wouild know you've gone crazy fdd...

and instead of tearing the thing down once the fort is built... how bout an indoor grow op inside of the pot tree house?

now THAT would be something special


----------



## dr-green-thumb (Jun 3, 2007)

man that looks good cant wait to se the flowering. sure nobody can see that dude?


----------



## dr-green-thumb (Jun 3, 2007)

check out my journal commits needed!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/15785-white-widow-we-start-journal.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

update.....................

side branches are getting side branches. it's growing out as much as up. fan leaves are bigger than my ass. stalks are huge all the way to the tips. this plant is set-up for some serious flowers.







side branch.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

a few more.................


----------



## pntballking01 (Jun 9, 2007)

That plant is ridiculously big for how old it is.

jesus.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

2 more months of veg.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## clekstro (Jun 22, 2007)

goddamn tree you have there!!! How much do you yield from one of those things!?! joint


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2007)

clekstro said:


> goddamn tree you have there!!! How much do you yield from one of those things!?! joint




ask me in 4 months. i'm kinda getting nervous now.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jun 23, 2007)

wow and still two more monthe of veg? I hope you can handle a tree that size. Great work.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 23, 2007)

either im not on here enough or i need an automatic subscription to fdd's threads as theyre started, everyone i stumble upon is a work of art and a masterpiece iin its own right. damn good job man!


----------



## budman226 (Jun 23, 2007)

would it be possible to take lets say a six foot tall plant that has only been in veg and transplant out doors around end of march and let it grow til like oct? im not even sure if thats possible but imagine how big it would be the buds!!!


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 24, 2007)

october november december. harvest in december? august would be better


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2007)

look....................................


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jun 26, 2007)

thats one of those mini bics...............lol

i can only hope for that on my outdoor adventure !!!

[email protected]#ING AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokerE (Jun 26, 2007)

I bet he has a drop down green screen in his backyard. He just uses them movie maker programs.


----------



## Johnny Kush (Jun 26, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I bet he has a drop down green screen in his backyard. He just uses them movie maker programs.


Thats what i was thinking. J/K
Thats a beast!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2007)

i can hide IN it.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 27, 2007)

shootin for a ki are we?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2007)

shooting for the moon.


----------



## SmokerE (Jun 27, 2007)

You gonna build a tree fort with more than 2 stories? I remember when I was younger we had one with 3. AIM HIGH FDD!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2007)

some night shots......


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 6, 2007)

That's not that same plant is it? What kind of yield do you expect off of something that big?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 6, 2007)

you see his first aid kit hanging in the top right...

thats because that "BITCH" is a monster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

watch out, be careful......lol


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 6, 2007)

It's the Swamp Thing


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> you see his first aid kit hanging in the top right...
> 
> thats because that "BITCH" is a monster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> watch out, be careful......lol



that's my medical paper work. i think i'll be feeling better.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 6, 2007)

you mean the building permit for the tree fort.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 7, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> you mean the building permit for the tree fort.


the fucking permit to be cooler than most other people in the us....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2007)

they say a house is only as good as it's foundation. i will never again grow big plants from clones. clones don't get a deep tap root. they tend to get more bushy roots. this causes the plant to be loose in it's foundation. i went out this morning at took a closer look. she was about ready to tip over. to weight of all the branches was causing her to lean at about 60 degrees. i took a long piece of steel rod and hammered it at an angle into the ground like a tent stake. then i took a chunk of rope and hitched her upright and tied her off.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 14, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> they say a house is only as good as it's foundation. i will never again grow big plants from clones. clones don't get a deep tap root. they tend to get more bushy roots. this causes the plant to be loose in it's foundation. i went out this morning at took a closer look. she was about ready to tip over. to weight of all the branches was causing her to lean at about 60 degrees. i took a long piece of steel rod and hammered it at an angle into the ground like a tent stake. then i took a chunk of rope and hitched her upright and tied her off.


 

that could be real good to know
is this something you've notice with all clones you've grown out nice and big?
or do you _just _notice it only on clones (maybe not all but most or something)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2007)

i notice it in a lot of the clones that get 3' and over. the roots fan out in all directions. they have no solid hold in the ground. maybe if i shape my hole different. i've seen this a lot in pots also. last year i had to stake main stalks because they were falling over. with seeds they send a main root straight to the bottom of the pot then grow outwards from that. clones start out already growing outward.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 15, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i notice it in a lot of the clones that get 3' and over. the roots fan out in all directions. they have no solid hold in the ground. maybe if i shape my hole different. i've seen this a lot in pots also. last year i had to stake main stalks because they were falling over. with seeds they send a main root straight to the bottom of the pot then grow outwards from that. clones start out already growing outward.


 
... i know it might be more work, but do you think that might be remedied by transplanting to a few differnet sized pots, letting them fill the pots each time (you know what i mean, filling out a bunch of pots that are just a little bigger instead of going from like 1/2 gal to 1 gal to 3 gal +)?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2007)

the whole pot gets full of roots. it just has no main anchor. i can fix it by growing from seed.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 15, 2007)

... but you can't guarentee female from seed


oh the dilemma!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2007)

plant more than one seed. inside with smaller plants i see no problems. it's just the big monsters that get out of control. out of all my outside plants this was the only one doing it so far.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 15, 2007)

think maybe its more strain specific too?
like an indica or sativa thing?

maybe that has to do with its stabitlity...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 27, 2007)

dyaammmnnn


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 27, 2007)

How do you do it? lmao That is a crazy stalk! Prop's to you!


----------



## gatorboy2424 (Jul 28, 2007)

how can you get away with your whole backyard filled with ganja? It looks like the plant can be seen from the neighbors yard?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 28, 2007)

gatorboy2424 said:


> how can you get away with your whole backyard filled with ganja? It looks like the plant can be seen from the neighbors yard?


goddamn lucky as med. patient


with cool neighbors... haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

looking back, i planted this plant in the ground at the end of april. almost the first of may. i was 12" or so. i really wanted to plant it a month earlier and have it at least 3' before going outside. oh well, there is always next year.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 29, 2007)

Can't wait till you build the fort. Hope it big enough for all of us.. HEHEHE


----------



## bearo420 (Jul 29, 2007)

well, i cetainly know where Im moving when my business gets going. Cali looks like it may be heaven. Prop 215 med weed and weather to make a tree like that. Damn nyc sux.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## bearo420 (Jul 29, 2007)

The drug war ends here.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

is it just me... or does the metal detector guy always seem out of place when playing with army men...


i mean... how's he gonna kill anyone??? he never lets go of the damn metal detector!!!


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

fdd... you seem to have an ent in your garden...


... and he has a badass pipe!!!


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 29, 2007)

sweet. U should tell that ent not to be eating your tree! he dropped a leaf on the ground.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

trees flock together.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 29, 2007)

What are you feeding that thing, its alive and it's smoking the others.


----------



## Ic.U (Jul 29, 2007)

wth!!!! that crap is insane .omg i want to grow that strain next year =/


----------



## Beaner (Jul 29, 2007)

an ent! the shepperds of the forest...kinda looks like treebeard. no wonder he always seemed burnt out...

ian, i almost died laughing, the metal detector guy is a pussy, granted, but could he beet the surendering guy? a nice leg sweep with the detector and BAM! surendering guy is your bitch!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

Beaner said:


> an ent! the shepperds of the forest...kinda looks like treebeard. no wonder he always seemed burnt out...
> 
> ian, i almost died laughing, the metal detector guy is a pussy, granted, but could he beet the surendering guy? a nice leg sweep with the detector and BAM! surendering guy is your bitch!


... and i think i just peed a bit...


...yeup

but you know, nobody comes close to touching the bazooka guy... he's so badass


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ... and i think i just peed a bit...
> 
> 
> ...yeup
> ...



we had a lot of casualties......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

lost the sniper, creepy crawly guy.....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

i need to go to my parents house soon and find mine...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> lost the sniper, creepy crawly guy.....


i love him...


----------



## zechbro (Jul 30, 2007)

ahaha fucking classic idea bro... i hope you dont damage to much bud whilest building ahhaha


----------



## Beaner (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah i like the creapy crawly guy best myself...he has no tabs on his feet to hold them together, lol he is above the infulence...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 30, 2007)

DAM!!!! FDD. that Stock is HUGE. Has to be to hold that massive plant up. How long until you think it will start flowering. About 4 weeks?

You are going to build a Ken & Barby Tree House in that thing I hope.

Bud that plant alone if worth some +rep.


----------



## bearo420 (Jul 31, 2007)

how did you do that treebeard dude. Did you widdle that from other wood and put in front, did you buy that, did you photoshop, did you actually wiiddle it from actual plant? that things looks so cool, id love to have one of those in my window, growing a grass afro. my guess is you did with other wood and put it in front, but good work on it.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd like to come visit in October.


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too! I'm not that far..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

HumboldtGreenz said:


> I'd like to come visit in October.





tiptronix said:


> Me too! I'm not that far..




bring scissors, please.


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 31, 2007)

alright, you got it!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> DAM!!!! FDD. that Stock is HUGE. Has to be to hold that massive plant up. How long until you think it will start flowering. About 4 weeks?
> 
> You are going to build a Ken & Barby Tree House in that thing I hope.
> 
> Bud that plant alone if worth some +rep.




it's starting now.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 8, 2007)

> bring scissors, please.


What a coincidence,
Just bought a new pair today.
=P


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2007)

update................................


----------



## dog (Aug 10, 2007)

thats one FUCKING STALK?,,,,,,,,,,,,,FDD2IK HOW DO


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2007)

kinda bushy too......


----------



## FaCultGen (Aug 10, 2007)

god damn thats huge


----------



## Shook (Aug 10, 2007)

Can you get us a picture of the WHOLE plant? Maybe you will have to take it from your roof, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2007)

Shook said:


> Can you get us a picture of the WHOLE plant? Maybe you will have to take it from your roof, lol



i'd rather not.  you'd google earth me.


----------



## Shook (Aug 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd rather not.  you'd google earth me.


lol damn foiled again by fdd, i didnt know it was possible to get 5lbs. from one plant, thats what i like about this server, you learn things, but seriously take a pic of the whole plant 


(ive been searching for fdd's house on google earth for 5 weeks now)


----------



## Bobogard (Aug 10, 2007)

Good God, FDD. I don't think I've ever been physically attracted to a plant before............. thank you.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey fdd, I see one yellow leaf and the rest are goddamn perfect. 
I dont think anyone can question soil after watching any of your 
threads...Just gotta comment cause I dont praise you enough...


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 10, 2007)

I seriously want to come for harvest and help. I'll make the drive. Just let me know.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 10, 2007)

BTW, I'm an ex-cook and current baker (no pun intended)...I will bring the yummies.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 10, 2007)

To bad its gonna suck trimming that big bitch!
Hahahahahha


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 11, 2007)

Hard work pays off.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2007)

one of these is the top. the side branches really took off. they are taller than the top. i did NO topping on this plant.


----------



## morp (Aug 16, 2007)

theres no stopping that thing. nice work fdd


----------



## Token (Aug 16, 2007)

Thats going to be a shit load of trim, You could have a barbque and throw all that on a fire and everyone gets a contacte high


----------



## newbud (Aug 16, 2007)

that is awesome FDD, i need to pick my jaw up off the floor. and treebeard is cool


----------



## budman226 (Aug 16, 2007)

you can borrow my hedge trimmer if you want lol.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Aug 16, 2007)

Amazing Fucking Plant. Good ol Califronia sunshine. I know it is just the start of flower but what do you expect to yeild off this TREE??


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2007)

KushMaster85 said:


> Amazing Fucking Plant. Good ol Califronia sunshine. I know it is just the start of flower but what do you expect to yeild off this TREE??




at least a 1/4lb.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 16, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> at least a 1/4lb.


haha... atleast a pound =]


----------



## KushMaster85 (Aug 16, 2007)

HAHAHAHA i agree atleast 1lb


----------



## timmay215 (Aug 16, 2007)

......damn.


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeahhh DAMN!! My outside is maybe like one branch from that warlock! I think that would have been a great strain to do the sideways with. Very Very nice! 1 pound is low!!!


----------



## boatrowe (Aug 16, 2007)

how tall is that thing like 14 feet?


----------



## timmay215 (Aug 17, 2007)

do your neighbors say anything about that monster?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2007)

this is the canopy......... it must be 8 feet across......... i counted 30 main tops...........


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 20, 2007)

Someone get me a zipline! I'm going in!


----------



## zechbro (Aug 21, 2007)

looking real good man when do you think she will be ready?


----------



## morp (Aug 21, 2007)

nice and subtle fdd


----------



## Spittn4cash (Aug 21, 2007)

not really a tree, but that thing is a beast!

so like...as a medicinal grower Ur allowed to have a certain number of plants right? what if for example you could only have like 16 plants...could U grow all 16 of em just like this?


----------



## dog (Aug 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> YES. i'm having a harvest party in october and everyone's invited. we need somewhere to kick it. we will hang out in the fort a few days then saw it down and trim it pretty.


im going to find out how much it is to fly over? will it be a weekender?,,,


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2007)

dog said:


> im going to find out how much it is to fly over? will it be a weekender?,,,



more like a weeker.


----------



## dog (Aug 21, 2007)

can you pick me up from the airport????


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2007)

dog said:


> can you pick me up from the airport????




bring a tent. my living quarters are tiny. it's all about my yard.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2007)

i flowered a few clones of this strain inside. it looks like this. i'm smoking it right now and i can't stop smiling.


----------



## timmay215 (Aug 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i flowered a few clones of this strain inside. it looks like this. i'm smoking it right now and i can't stop smiling.





ohhhh my.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah, it's kinda dark in here. i didn't realize it was so colorful. i see all kinds of colors in there. it is still in the curing stage so i don't know how it will look completely done.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, it's kinda dark in here. i didn't realize it was so colorful. i see all kinds of colors in there. it is still in the curing stage so i don't know how it will look completely done.


holy goodness fdd

and you say you can't grow indo...

lol

those are some mutha fuckin crystals there my friend.... 

forgive my stoner forgetfulness, but what strain is that again? warlock was it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2007)

warlock it is.


----------



## trapper (Aug 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, it's kinda dark in here. i didn't realize it was so colorful. i see all kinds of colors in there. it is still in the curing stage so i don't know how it will look completely done.


you have to start wearing sunglasses in your grow room,or else change to cfl,its wrecking your eyes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2007)

well?


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 27, 2007)

well... i don't see a fort...

better get construction underway... don't wanna be banging on the plant once it gets big ol buds on it... =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## AristoRaver (Sep 4, 2007)

I had a dream lastnight that I opened my closet and it looked like that


----------



## Spittn4cash (Sep 5, 2007)

What the fuck....one question - How??

teach me obi-wan!!


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 5, 2007)

rom one jedi to another. The master has revealed a portion of his secret near the end of this thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/24703-its-all-bullsh-t.html


----------



## tech209 (Sep 5, 2007)

The Fuck???? Tell Me That Isnt The MAIN STEM ,god Damnnnnn Shit Looks Like A Tree Trunk


----------



## Schiffty (Sep 5, 2007)

If you don't mind hillbillies from cali, you can ride with me.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW that is just beutiful. I am sure you will end up with about 2-3lbs of trim alone . What is your secret?????? Great grow.


KM


----------



## tech209 (Sep 5, 2007)

Schiffty said:


> If you don't mind hillbillies from cali, you can ride with me.


you wont find any hillbillies where i come from


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2007)

wow, i didn't even see the hummingbird. he was buzzing around but damn, that's a hell of a shot. i don't know what's more amazing the plant or the fact that i captured the bird in the pic. wow!!


----------



## Drizzle (Sep 14, 2007)

That's a winning shot right there. Nice work fdd!


----------



## massmurda420 (Sep 14, 2007)

damm fdd tell em where u live ill bring the lumber


----------



## SHAMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

You are the man!!!
That is all I can say...


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 14, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> You are the man!!!
> That is all I can say...


I couldn't say it. So I got someone to do it for me!
Fuck dude!


----------



## dog (Sep 14, 2007)

fuck im ringing the nashinal geographic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol thats very cool,,,,,,,


----------



## KushMaster85 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow that is a great shot. I think the fact that you caught the hummingbird in there makes it even better. That plant is huge. I am sure your neighbors are jellous not be able to share in the smoke since you X'd them out along time ago. I bet they are regretting the complaining they did when you started this project. 

KM


----------



## zechbro (Sep 15, 2007)

a saw that gurl on google earth the other day...


----------



## tech209 (Sep 15, 2007)

does'nt surprise me i know you can pull off magic like that with all your wisdom good job


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 16, 2007)

Update????


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Update????



it's bigger.


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 16, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it's bigger.


 
Need visual aids, some more of those high resolution pics. My imagination doesn't work to well these days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Need visual aids, some more of those high resolution pics. My imagination doesn't work to well these days.



it's been 2 days. tomorrow. i promise.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 16, 2007)

with photographic magic.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

my wife keeps saying "it looks like a May pole". 

i said "no, it's marijuana".







looks like the makings of a "Big Top". the circus is in town.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 19, 2007)

looks like your pitchen your Teepee.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

sk3tch3 said:


> looks like your pitchen your Teepee.




i have an old army parachute. all i have to do is throw it over the top.


----------



## fadrian (Sep 19, 2007)

when is it gonna be ready to harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

fadrian said:


> when is it gonna be ready to harvest?


end of Oct.


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 19, 2007)

Do you do any topping or anything?


----------



## KushMaster85 (Sep 19, 2007)

WOW. You still have amonth to go and your already tying her up!! She is going to yeild you great amounts of great smoke! If at all possible could I make one request. Come harvest time strip as many of the leaves away and take a pic. I am sure you could make some more of your picture magic with that! Great grow and keep it up.

KM


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Do you do any topping or anything?




nope, started with a 6" clone. planted it and let it go. no topping, no training. i just started tying things to things. not up or down just secure.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey, How are the growin going?


----------



## JayAK47 (Sep 24, 2007)

I cant wait to see the harvest pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2007)

it has several weeks yet to go........


----------



## dog (Sep 24, 2007)

so you still have the sun over there? as we will have frosts any day,all i need is moor hps,,,,,lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2007)

dog said:


> so you still have the sun over there? as we will have frosts any day,all i need is moor hps,,,,,lol




47 degrees overnight. it hit 90 this afternoon.


----------



## FaCultGen (Sep 24, 2007)

it's gonna turn purple if the temps keep dropping like that.

you are not afraid of a freeze before the end of October? they spray the orange crops with water before a freeze so the water freezes around the oranges and it keeps them safe from freeze damage.


----------



## dog (Sep 24, 2007)

im freeeezing its 4 tonight,,,,,and it will be frost soon,,,,


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2007)

FaCultGen said:


> it's gonna turn purple if the temps keep dropping like that.
> 
> you are not afraid of a freeze before the end of October? they spray the orange crops with water before a freeze so the water freezes around the oranges and it keeps them safe from freeze damage.




i not scared.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 24, 2007)

Wish I could try some of that lol


----------



## Jordy Villain (Sep 24, 2007)

fdd... i can't stop cumming.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2007)

Jordy Villain said:


> fdd... i can't stop cumming.



that's what she said.


----------



## bobandtom (Sep 25, 2007)

holy shit batman


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hows the plants comming along?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

forsakenlifeofdoom said:


> Hows the plants comming along?





remind me later and i'll take some pics.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 28, 2007)

lol its this later?


----------



## wutter (Sep 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i not scared.


hell yeah that big bitch can handle her self and the elements. 

hope you make 1 like this again next season


----------



## Gyp (Sep 29, 2007)

it's definitely later.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 30, 2007)

U gonna take some new pics of the giants?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are all the bitches at?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2007)

sorry.......


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 1, 2007)

I think were going to need a thread called the destruction of a tree fort


----------



## AristoRaver (Oct 1, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I think were going to need a thread called the destruction of a tree fort


hahaha agreed


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 1, 2007)

nice buds!! it looks like marijuana forest lol


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 1, 2007)

Buds look great! it looks like u have a marijuana forest lol


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 1, 2007)

How much longer till harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2007)

forsakenlifeofdoom said:


> How much longer till harvest?





it just keeps drawing you back, doesn't it?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it just drawing you back, doesn't it?


How many couches you got?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2007)

today......


----------



## wutter (Oct 2, 2007)

so how long will that harvest last you? few weeks?


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 2, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it just keeps drawing you back, doesn't it?


lol yea I just love it.. wish I could do that here....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2007)

wutter said:


> so how long will that harvest last you? few weeks?




at least 3.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 2, 2007)

man its only Tuesday and Im already running low lol wish mine would last me atleast 3 weeks


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn, pretty colas.


----------



## iToke (Oct 2, 2007)

Corrr that stem is massive lol!
How did you get it so big? 

Reminds me of this dream i had once...i died then went to this place called heaven, looked abit like your garden


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 2, 2007)

as i was skimming through this thread i skipped to page eleven and all i saw was this mother fucking giganto stalk. wtf. how the hell did you do that, what kind of strain is that?


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 3, 2007)

upinchronic1 said:


> as i was skimming through this thread i skipped to page eleven and all i saw was this mother fucking giganto stalk. wtf. how the hell did you do that, what kind of strain is that?


U can like barely squeeze the stalk to the point where it cant hold it self up but doesnt kill it and in a couple of hours or maybe a day it will repair itself and grow stronger. Learned that from one of my friend. Thats wut he did and it made that stalk huge and strong.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2007)

forsakenlifeofdoom said:


> U can like barely squeeze the stalk to the point where it cant hold it self up but doesnt kill it and in a couple of hours or maybe a day it will repair itself and grow stronger. Learned that from one of my friend. Thats wut he did and it made that stalk huge and strong.



i did? i don't remember that part.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 3, 2007)

all i have to say is:

jesus christ!


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 4, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> all i have to say is:
> 
> jesus christ!



thats what she said. oh giggidy giggidy gooo

i believe what you are reffering to forsakinglifeofdoom is dutch or super croping. it is for smaller plants, not a tree.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i did? i don't remember that part.


 So what tecknique did you use to create this monster?? Or is it mainly due to the strain? I must know!!! im going to start my first serious grow next summer and if i could grow something like that damn... id be one happy, and as i know you must be a proud son of a bitch. Please man give me something? 

oh and did you get the cfl thread?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2007)

upinchronic1 said:


> So what tecknique did you use to create this monster?? Or is it mainly due to the strain? I must know!!! im going to start my first serious grow next summer and if i could grow something like that damn... id be one happy, and as i know you must be a proud son of a bitch. Please man give me something?
> 
> oh and did you get the cfl thread?


you can go back and read this whole thread.


CFL what?


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you can go back and read this whole thread.
> 
> 
> CFL what?


I posted something about this insane dial on cfls at a particular store but im sure it wont be to hard to find


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2007)

i HATE CFL's.



*putting on my boot.......*


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL well funny story, everyone was telling me how much you loved cfls and how i should tell you especially of it, but i guess their just a bunch of qwefs...


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 4, 2007)

hey man.. careful you don't get lost in that thing and get eaten by lions and such. this grow is just unbelievable! im quite jealous.


----------



## iToke (Oct 4, 2007)

fdd nice plant mate

i respect you as a grower 

How did you get the stalk that big tho honestly?

ive read thru the thread before but i cant remember reading anything about the stalk lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2007)

iToke said:


> fdd nice plant mate
> 
> i respect you as a grower
> 
> ...


it just grew that way.


----------



## iToke (Oct 4, 2007)

niceee!

thought you might have bent it or something like that

lol ive seen some of your pics, and the ammount of weed you have lo...you must always be stoned!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2007)

iToke said:


> niceee!
> 
> thought you might have bent it or something like that
> 
> lol ive seen some of your pics, and the ammount of weed you have lo...you must always be stoned!!




i don't smoke. it's all for research purposes.


----------



## wutter (Oct 4, 2007)

something has to pay the bills :/


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2007)

wutter said:


> something has to pay the bills :/



i keep telling everyone........i'm a manwhore.


----------



## wutter (Oct 4, 2007)

lmao gtg bye


----------



## bongspit (Oct 4, 2007)

wow.....that is beautiful....


----------



## iToke (Oct 4, 2007)

whats your price in GBp on a kilo?


----------



## devilwacause (Oct 4, 2007)

forsakenlifeofdoom said:


> U can like barely squeeze the stalk to the point where it cant hold it self up but doesnt kill it and in a couple of hours or maybe a day it will repair itself and grow stronger. Learned that from one of my friend. Thats wut he did and it made that stalk huge and strong.


Easy trick bro, I taught you that in hopes you'd do it yourself on a grow . But yea, it does make a massive stalk. After 2 weeks my stalks were pencil size round and woody already. Had to sterilize some pliers to continue pinching.


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 4, 2007)

devilwacause said:


> Easy trick bro, I taught you that in hopes you'd do it yourself on a grow . But yea, it does make a massive stalk. After 2 weeks my stalks were pencil size round and woody already. Had to sterilize some pliers to continue pinching.


whats this tactic that gives pencil sized woody stalks?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/24703-its-all-bullsh-t.html
.
.
.


----------



## iToke (Oct 4, 2007)

i love your bullshit thread fdd


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey man, i didnt see anything about how much yeilded, so my question is obviously how much?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2007)

it's still growing.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 6, 2007)

ohhh damn, when are you going to yank it?


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it's still growing.


Hey, srry I've been busy. Man!! U must have like wut 1 or 2 week to go till harvest? Must be exciting lol. Share the bud man!!! lol well to me atleast lol   But its a very bad ass grow!!! Must give u props!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 6, 2007)

I was wondering if perhaps i could pay you rent and live in there. I know most landlords do not allow pets but they are very good. The kitties are litterbox trained and the dog loves metallica,especially Ride The Lightning. He likes to smoke blunts and rock out with his cock out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2007)

here we go..............


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 13, 2007)

looks real happy


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 13, 2007)

That will do the job...Gotta take care of the girls.


----------



## iToke (Oct 13, 2007)

i see ya got a gazebo thing in the end then mate  how was she after that lil storm?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2007)

iToke said:


> i see ya got a gazebo thing in the end then mate  how was she after that lil storm?



looks awesome.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2007)

I remember so well when you started this thread and put that warlock into the ground and it was smaller than the support frame.....and now look at it! fucking amazing!! 

It seems to have recovered really well from it's shower the other day....but with a main stem that fat, I'm not surprised!

Looks nice and sunny for you now though!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2007)

N3w81e GR0w3r! said:


> Shit, Iam starting to worry about you, lol. You sure that green you been smokin? You've fkin lost the plot mate.



this was from page 1. hahahahah. i gotta go read the whole thread. funny.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 14, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> this was from page 1. hahahahah. i gotta go read the whole thread. funny.


The plants look awsome!!! How much longer now till harvest? like a week or so lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

forsakenlifeofdoom said:


> The plants look awsome!!! How much longer now till harvest? like a week or so lol




looks like at least 2 more.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 14, 2007)

it looks like it will take 2 weeks just to trim that monster


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Oct 14, 2007)

Let me come up from Frisco and help you trim!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2007)

she's getting close. maybe 2 more weeks?











notice the brown sponge like material around the edges at the soil line. that is the original "plug" that i rooted this cutting in.


----------



## iToke (Oct 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> she's getting close. maybe 2 more weeks?
> 
> View attachment 33115
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwwww so sweeeeet


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2007)

iToke said:


> Awwwwwwwww so sweeeeet




and the stalk is "square". do you see it?

it has four corners and flat sides. all even with each other. 

kinda different.


----------



## iToke (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol i totally misunderstood!

I thought u meant that the lighter soil around the top was the original soil haha
How wrong could i be 

one sec ill take another look at the picture then edit this comment appropriately


----------



## durban poison (Oct 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> she's getting close. maybe 2 more weeks?
> 
> View attachment 33115
> 
> ...


 Fuck me sideways! That's awesome fdd! I bow!


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> she's getting close. maybe 2 more weeks?
> 
> View attachment 33115
> 
> ...


Yea they are gettin really close gonna have to get some pics of it all drying. Share the wealth lol  would love to try some of that!!!


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 18, 2007)

can we take a break? i need to repack my bowl.


----------



## tempelton27 (Oct 28, 2007)

thats one party id definatly show up to! lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 28, 2007)

well....went through this entire thread...what a read....and now a thought:

Is has been said that the largest man-made structure seen from space are the oilsands development in NE Alberta - I do believe we have a NEW contender! Congrats fdd - this is truly unfreakingreal.....I think the schedule for my trip has been pushed up a few months! hahahaha....keep us informed as I'm sure you will!


----------



## motoracer110 (Oct 28, 2007)

nice FDD, count me in


----------



## KushMaster85 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey FDD She should be ready right? I bet you are spending all your free time manicuring the budds from that monster tree. Give us an update when you get the chance!!


KM


----------



## joemomma (Oct 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> and the stalk is "square". do you see it?
> 
> it has four corners and flat sides. all even with each other.
> 
> kinda different.


That's no stalk, that is a trunk! Nice Cannabis tree!

Can't wait to see harvest pics!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

i'm doing damage control at the moment. got about a 1/2 lb of worm damaged buds i'm going thru. the rest is still flowering.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 29, 2007)

joemomma said:


> That's no stalk, that is a trunk! Nice Cannabis tree!
> 
> Can't wait to see harvest pics!


seriously thats a tree. ^_^


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 29, 2007)

hmmm.....sorry to hear that  ...good luck.



fdd2blk said:


> i'm doing damage control at the moment. got about a 1/2 lb of worm damaged buds i'm going thru. the rest is still flowering.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hmmm.....sorry to hear that  ...good luck.




i must find a way to stop these caterpillars. somehow there has got to be something i can do next year to rid myself of this mess. it happens every year. if i could stop this from happening i could do a lot better.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yea - I hear ya, prolly pretty hard to nix them all completely - though I suppose it might be like you were talking beefore about companion plants that could be made to act as a deterrent or barrier....but that....that.....thing is so freakin huge....its gotta be tough to protect it from all the other nasty stuff floating around everywehre....



fdd2blk said:


> i must find a way to stop these caterpillars. somehow there has got to be something i can do next year to rid myself of this mess. it happens every year. if i could stop this from happening i could do a lot better.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> Yea - I hear ya, prolly pretty hard to nix them all completely - though I suppose it might be like you were talking beefore about companion plants that could be made to act as a deterrent or barrier....but that....that.....thing is so freakin huge....its gotta be tough to protect it from all the other nasty stuff floating around everywehre....



looks like a bomber just dropped a full load on it. all my tops are gone. the little bastards start down low and crawl up the inside. the evenings get moist and the dew collects. it's over. i saved a lot and the lower buds should fill in nicely. i'll go get some pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

a little battered.......


----------



## Kant (Oct 29, 2007)

you could try these guys. the place is out of them but this could be a possible solution....maybe? although that place is in michigan so that might be a little too long of shipping to cali for live pest control. 
*
Caterpillar Parasites
(Trichogramma)*
Amazing Caterpillar Parasites (Trichogramma species) control over 200 species of Caterpillars, making them the most popular bio-control in the world. They're so tiny (1/50 of an inch from wingtip to wingtip) you probably won't even see them. They work by laying their eggs inside moth or butterfly eggs so that, instead of a new generation of caterpillars, another parasite generation hatches out and goes on to repeat the cycle.


Caterpillars Predators and Caterpillar Natural Pest Controls at Home Harvest Garden Supply


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

Kant said:


> you could try these guys. the place is out of them but this could be a possible solution....maybe? although that place is in michigan so that might be a little too long of shipping to cali for live pest control.
> *
> Caterpillar Parasites
> (Trichogramma)*
> ...






the bat knows his bugs. thank you i will look into this one for sure.


----------



## Kant (Oct 29, 2007)

i don't know a whole lot about them (other than they're tasty) but from what i've gathered, they infest the caterpillar egg and lay their own babies.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

Kant said:


> i don't know a whole lot about them (other than they're tasty) but from what i've gathered, they infest the caterpillar egg and lay their own babies.



i sprinkled pirate bugs last year for spidermite control. i now have an established population of them living in my garden. they keep everything under control. this sounds really good.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 29, 2007)

so often the natural cjhoice of introducing something like that works best....I'll glad to hear its worked in that case. I'm sure you can find something for the wormys. Do you think that the canopy may also controbute by creating a more still and "protected" environ? I dunno, just a thought?



fdd2blk said:


> i sprinkled pirate bugs last year for spidermite control. i now have an established population of them living in my garden. they keep everything under control. this sounds really good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> so often the natural cjhoice of introducing something like that works best....I'll glad to hear its worked in that case. I'm sure you can find something for the wormys. Do you think that the canopy may also controbute by creating a more still and "protected" environ? I dunno, just a thought?



i don't know. i'm thinking "covered garden" next year.


i was asleep in my tent the other night. kitty down at my feet. about 5am. woke up to something crawling up the leg of my sweatpants. f&ckin' big ass spider. i used my other foot to smash and mash and crush him. i was freaked out and didn't even want to think about it. just kill it. i thought i had gotten it. just as i was falling back asleep i felt it at my inner thigh. i was naked within 3 seconds.


i hate bugs.


----------



## D3adH3ad (Oct 29, 2007)

ROFL you're cool as shit Fdd that sounds like something i would do.


----------



## AristoRaver (Oct 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know. i'm thinking "covered garden" next year.
> 
> 
> i was asleep in my tent the other night. kitty down at my feet. about 5am. woke up to something crawling up the leg of my sweatpants. f&ckin' big ass spider. i used my other foot to smash and mash and crush him. i was freaked out and didn't even want to think about it. just kill it. i thought i had gotten it. just as i was falling back asleep i felt it at my inner thigh. i was naked within 3 seconds.
> ...


Wow that fucking SUCKS, I had one come down from the vent above my head the other night and it flew past my head missing my hair my milimeters lol. Then another one from the same damn vent a couple nights later, but this time it landed on my damn arm. Never killed it either cuz when i reached to turn the light on he disapeared on me. I was freaked out for hours thinking i felt something crawling on me. Fuckin spiders can go to HAYELL.


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 29, 2007)

bugs are cool, unless they invade my bubble. then its war. i usually win.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey FDD. Since these worms come from moths then I would think a simple mesh cloth during the nite would help to protect the plants. I dont think you would have to worRy during the day. Then the plant can get all the light it wants when the sun is out. Again just a thought if those Catapiller parasites dont establish for you. Good Luck on getting those BASTARDS!!

KM


----------



## Kant (Oct 29, 2007)

usually? what happens when they win? hahaha


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 29, 2007)

scary things my friend... scary things...


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 29, 2007)

holy crap..ROTFLMAO!!!!!oh man....i know it wasn't funny at the time....I'm certain it wasn't but....man...i have an image........and its got my gut splitting! yea creepy crawlies in the night morning whenever, no thanks....funny coming from a biologist that spent years living in the bush. Guess I'm just getting old! It was so funny a couple of months ago, I'm lying in bed, and just slowly sorta waking up...and I feel this big honkin ass bug crawling up my arm, well I fling it against the wall and lept outta bed wondering what the hell that was? couldn't find a thing....anywhere....so I thought crap that was one way t5o realy dream....anyhow, the next day....i go to the toilet, and looky here....a freakin mouse drwoned in the bowl.....man...so I wasn't losing it afterall....hahahahaha



fdd2blk said:


> i don't know. i'm thinking "covered garden" next year.
> 
> 
> i was asleep in my tent the other night. kitty down at my feet. about 5am. woke up to something crawling up the leg of my sweatpants. f&ckin' big ass spider. i used my other foot to smash and mash and crush him. i was freaked out and didn't even want to think about it. just kill it. i thought i had gotten it. just as i was falling back asleep i felt it at my inner thigh. i was naked within 3 seconds.
> ...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey FDD, I may have missed in one of your earlier threads...I assume you
sleep outside for security reasons. That makes sense but why don't you 
just get a dov. pincher or German Shepard...or both.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Hey FDD, I may have missed in one of your earlier threads...I assume you
> sleep outside for security reasons. That makes sense but why don't you
> just get a dov. pincher or German Shepard...or both.



it would eat my kitty.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 29, 2007)

ew... spiders...


----------



## djmendoza21 (Oct 29, 2007)

Build a greenhouse,
Fill it up with only good bugs and lock it up tight. 

You should be able to grow your medicine in peace for years then. 

Maybe?? 
Just a thought?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it would eat my kitty.


hehe. <kitties3


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

what better day to kill a warlock then halloween? trick-or-treat kiddies, here we go..........



took this ........





off of this......





just 1 little branch that was hanging over the fish pond/bathtub.

gonna by a loooooooong day. i'm alone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

see, i really am alone.


----------



## Anghellic (Oct 31, 2007)

Shit man nor cal? Ill help ya out. 

Happy Halloween man, ill be working all night.


----------



## grapefruit (Oct 31, 2007)

I can help out too 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

how soon can you get to sonoma county?


----------



## grapefruit (Oct 31, 2007)

ummmm...I'm in Santa Cruz County.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 31, 2007)

all alone  

Sonoma County? you're not too far from me. Too bad i gotta study for midterms all day kekekke ^______^


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> all alone
> 
> Sonoma County? you're not too far from me. Too bad i gotta study for midterms all day kekekke ^______^



you were supposed to say you would be here in 2 hours with 2 other helpers. damnit.


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 31, 2007)

get me a plane ticket. or a boat. a boat would be way better.


----------



## Anghellic (Oct 31, 2007)

Whose bringing the beer?


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 31, 2007)

I think it's fdd who like Sierra Nevada..I'll just bring my beermiester.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

Anghellic said:


> Whose bringing the beer?




i'll buy. bring ice.


----------



## Anghellic (Oct 31, 2007)

Ill bring pizza's from work.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm in Los Angeles. Wanna come pick me up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

i just talked to my buddy. he may come help but he has to leave work. i have to pay him $25 an hour. what are friends for, eh?


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 31, 2007)

i thought you didn't like other people touching and manicuring your buds?

wasn't it something "personal"?? haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i thought you didn't like other people touching and manicuring your buds?
> 
> wasn't it something "personal"?? haha



at this point i'm desperate. it's rotting.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 31, 2007)

oh shit. why do i have school today @[email protected] AIHG. i thought this was a joke


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> oh shit. why do i have school today @[email protected] AIHG. i thought this was a joke



not really. it may take a personal phone call for final approval but i need some help. i'll be here all week. for real.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

volunteers preferred.


----------



## dankie (Oct 31, 2007)

Well I could get out there this weekend to manicure for ride to the airport and back, room and board (tent and board) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

oh, no overnighters. sorry, kids in school. mornings are crazy. only have 1 tiny bathroom. all that stuff. 

i gotta be careful here. i'll wake up tomorrow morning with a yard full of hippies. lol


----------



## Kant (Oct 31, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> oh, no overnighters. sorry, kids in school. mornings are crazy. only have 1 tiny bathroom. all that stuff.
> 
> i gotta be careful here. i'll wake up tomorrow morning with a yard full of hippies. lol


hahaha...you'll have hippie drum circles.


----------



## dankie (Oct 31, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> oh, no overnighters. sorry, kids in school. mornings are crazy. only have 1 tiny bathroom. all that stuff.
> 
> i gotta be careful here. i'll wake up tomorrow morning with a yard full of hippies. lol


Phew I was going to southern CA this weekend and while I'm sure I could have smoked myself silly while I was there, seeing family & friends is gonna be good!

Good luck, and keep your hands loose by keeping them warm while working those scissors!


----------



## Kant (Oct 31, 2007)

i guess on the bright side you'll have plenty of goo


SAVE THE GOO!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

Kant said:


> hahaha...you'll have hippie drum circles.




rflmao....


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 31, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> oh, no overnighters. sorry, kids in school. mornings are crazy. only have 1 tiny bathroom. all that stuff.
> 
> i gotta be careful here. i'll wake up tomorrow morning with a yard full of hippies. lol


hey!

i ain't no hippy


----------



## Live2Die420 (Oct 31, 2007)

to bad you still didn't want me out there to help bro. I would've been getting down there like last weekend hahaha. Oh well to late now air fair would be ridiculous!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2007)

Live2Die420 said:


> to bad you still didn't want me out there to help bro. I would've been getting down there like last weekend hahaha. Oh well to late now air fair would be ridiculous!



you have a new grow instead. good enough.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2007)

still at it. haven't even made a dent.


----------



## Anghellic (Nov 1, 2007)

Tellin ya man, call in a delivery today and ill bring you a pizza and do a little trimming on the side.


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 2, 2007)

i can be there tomorrow w/help. (beer included)


----------



## Serotonin (Nov 2, 2007)

That is an insane amount of marijuana.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 2, 2007)

hooray. wish I could help ^____________^ that is indeed a lot of green


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2007)

i'll be here all weekend.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2007)

i started on monday. we have this much done....






this much to go.....


----------



## wbinwv (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG, fdd, you're my hero. I cant wait to see what your total yield is. Awesome grow!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 2, 2007)

not trying to hang on your nuts lol. but that is a beautiful dilemma. looks like a good bit of work. labor of love..


----------



## fadrian (Nov 2, 2007)

think youll get 2 p's?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 3, 2007)

fdd.....looking purrty good....wwow that is, and will be a lot of work....not to mention ALL THAT bud! My goodness ! What an accomplishment! you dun a fine job mister, a fine job indeed!



fdd2blk said:


> i started on monday. we have this much done....
> 
> View attachment 36220
> 
> ...


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 3, 2007)

DUDE! wtf you never got back to me


----------



## Kant (Nov 3, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> not trying to hang on your nuts lol. but that is a beautiful dilemma. looks like a good bit of work. labor of love..


we keep offering volunteer service and quality control service but insists on paying people. *sigh* to each his own i guess.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 3, 2007)

Kant said:


> we keep offering volunteer service and quality control service but insists on paying people. *sigh* to each his own i guess.


 maybe he is afraid everyone will want to crash on his couch, eat his munchies, smoke his premium ganja and never want to leave. kind of like the guy on the couch in half baked lol.


----------



## Kant (Nov 3, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> maybe he is afraid everyone will want to crash on his couch, eat his munchies, smoke his premium ganja and never want to leave. kind of like the guy on the couch in half baked lol.


haha you say it like it's a bad thing


----------



## krillianred (Nov 3, 2007)

faded..... how do you make trees... 

teach us.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> DUDE! wtf you never got back to me



we stopped. then got distracted. check your pm box.


----------



## Kant (Nov 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> we stopped. then got distracted. check your pm box.



awww. such a nice guy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2007)

Kant said:


> awww. such a nice guy.



now she disappeared. big party tonight. well trimming party anyway.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2007)

sk3tch3 is on his way. he always saves the day. if you ever want to meet a really good guy. talk to this honest man. thanks again my friend.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 3, 2007)

whoa....big move forward.....this means we will actually find outwhat the "yield" will be be....good luck fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> whoa....big move forward.....this means we will actually find outwhat the "yield" will be be....good luck fdd.



in less then 6 posts someone will ask what i yielded.


----------



## krillianred (Nov 3, 2007)

shit i'll help you trim. hehe


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2007)

krillianred said:


> shit i'll help you trim. hehe


that's what everyone says. i'm here alone.

my wife is in bed sick and i too am miserable with a winter cold.


----------



## Kant (Nov 3, 2007)

ok everyone on the east coast and canada, it's time to make a road trip to save fdd!


----------



## djmendoza21 (Nov 3, 2007)

How much left?

New pics of the amount harvested and the amount left on tree still!
=]
thankyou/


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2007)

djmendoza21 said:


> How much left?
> 
> New pics of the amount harvested and the amount left on tree still!
> =]
> thankyou/


i have 4 plants left. 2 have been stripped of cloas and need all the little nuggies trimmed. the other 2 are still whole.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> DUDE! wtf you never got back to me



DUDE, you never check your pm. i'm not really a coke head. where are you???


----------



## Kant (Nov 3, 2007)

maybe she's given up on you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2007)

Kant said:


> maybe she's given up on you.


obviously.

it's all good, we got it. my doors always open.


----------



## Kant (Nov 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> obviously.
> 
> it's all good, we got it. my doors always open.


if it's always open then how do you protect your mountain of treasure?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2007)

Kant said:


> if it's always open then how do you protect your mountain of treasure?


karma.


----------



## tempelton27 (Nov 13, 2007)

if u still need help i can be down this saturday.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 13, 2007)

sorry i never came to help  i really wanted to. the boyfriend got all weirded out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> sorry i never came to help  i really wanted to. the boyfriend got all weirded out.



so did the wife. we'll meet up some day.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 13, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> so did the wife. we'll meet up some day.


hehe. alright at least I wasn't the only one with a fidgity significant other.


Some day. yes.


----------



## zechbro (Nov 19, 2007)

how much was the yield?


----------



## krillianred (Nov 19, 2007)

i think i need to move to norcal. 

where people grow trees outside and no one cares. 

my friends uncle is a santa cruz stoner. lives in a trailer, but has a 1400 sq ft greenhouse he grows weed in. 

no one says shit. all he does is surf and smoke pot all day. the guy is like 50


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 19, 2007)

sounds pretty freakin ideal......  but in fdd's case, he still has to find someone to take all those firewood logs he produces on an annual basis.... 


krillianred said:


> i think i need to move to norcal.
> 
> where people grow trees outside and no one cares.
> 
> ...


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 19, 2007)

krillianred said:


> no one says shit. all he does is surf and smoke pot all day. the guy is like 50


hahaha thats so fucking awesome lol


----------



## bongspit (Nov 19, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> sounds pretty freakin ideal......  but in fdd's case, he still has to find someone to take all those firewood logs he produces on an annual basis....


what a camp fire that would make...


----------



## bongspit (Nov 19, 2007)

krillianred said:


> i think i need to move to norcal.
> 
> where people grow trees outside and no one cares.
> 
> ...


wow this guy 50 years old, he is so over the hill...


----------



## krillianred (Nov 19, 2007)

when average life expectancy is about 75? yeah, over the hill.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2007)

she's still going. i noticed some grey powdery mold on the stalk. looks like she's going down. i'm really going to miss her. i fell in love with this plant. why do they have to go? why?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2007)

oh, and i've been smoking some of the later harvest this evening. WOW, some very fine herb my friends. soaring, head spinning high. been smoking it for hours. looking for something to do. been jammin' on the guitar. good stuff. A+ on this one.


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 22, 2007)

very nice plant dude, whats the strand?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 23, 2007)

fdd...so sorry to hear for your loss....it just seems so unfair.....but hey...it was a good relationship while it lasted....and you got the A+ smoke....and you're ass is still on top of the grass, while her's, she's bud in the closet, fire wood and schwag.....


----------



## bongspit (Nov 23, 2007)

fdd what are you going to do with your new found notoriety? write a book, run for president? hell... I would vote for you...
</IMG>


----------



## fadrian (Nov 24, 2007)

what was the weight you harvested?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2007)

fadrian said:


> what was the weight you harvested?


i never did tell did i?


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 24, 2007)

no you didnt.. do tell.. please fdd. doo..


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 24, 2007)

it would have been more cept he gave alot to me!!


----------



## iToke (Nov 25, 2007)

yo FDD i came back to check on this thread 

nice nice....

you gotta say the yeild tho lol...give me one of those un-touchable goals for when i start growing again(like a little kid wanting to be a footballer).

ilovefddfrombehind


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

alright, are you all ready for this? you really want to know? the bud worms got me so the # is not as high as it could have been. you all may be disappointed. are you sure you want to know?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

what.....what do we have to do? are you REALLY gonna tell?


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> alright, are you all ready for this? you really want to know? the bud worms got me so the # is not as high as it could have been. you all may be disappointed. are you sure you want to know?


 2 ounces lol. oh nevermind that is what i harvested off my 10 indoor plants haha. oh please mr. faded.... the suspense is at a fever pitch.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> alright, are you all ready for this? you really want to know? the bud worms got me so the # is not as high as it could have been. you all may be disappointed. are you sure you want to know?


i say 13.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

my scale goes to 300 grams. i have a bag the errors out the scale so it's well over 1/2 lb. it's all the stuff that was salvageable but has slight browning from the bud worms. i may make hash out of it. or i could go thru it all pick out the bad stuff. either way that's 1/2 an lb. then i trimmed all the rest of the small bud off today. that has to dry yet but i estimate at least 1/4 lb there.

so........

1/2 of hash bud + the 1/4 of popcorn + 3 and 1/2 lbs of primo medical grade. looks like a solid 4 lbs.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

muy excellente! twelve cheers for fdd....that is amazing! well done man!!


----------



## djmendoza21 (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn sounds nice so how much from your whole backyard harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

djmendoza21 said:


> Damn sounds nice so how much from your whole backyard harvest?



X5


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my scale goes to 300 grams. i have a bag the errors out the scale so it's well over 1/2 lb. it's all the stuff that was salvageable but has slight browning from the bud worms. i may make hash out of it. or i could go thru it all pick out the bad stuff. either way that's 1/2 an lb. then i trimmed all the rest of the small bud off today. that has to dry yet but i estimate at least 1/4 lb there.
> 
> so........
> 
> 1/2 of hash bud + the 1/4 of popcorn + 3 and 1/2 lbs of primo medical grade. looks like a solid 4 lbs.


 off 1 plant? good lord thats a lotta weed(in a chris rock voice)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> off 1 plant? good lord thats a lotta weed(in a chris rock voice)


i'm still sitting here trying to fathom it.


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 25, 2007)

.... that stem looks like it needs a lumberjack to cut it =p
pictures of the hacked tree?

we you still gonna try and winter it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> .... that stem looks like it needs a lumberjack to cut it =p
> pictures of the hacked tree?
> 
> we you still gonna try and winter it?



just finished today......hang on, i'll go take a pic.


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> just finished today......hang on, i'll go take a pic.


sweet... i like quick responses =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

i cried when i did it. what a shame to have to let her die. the stem was starting to get fungus on it.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 25, 2007)

looks like a good canidate for a charlie brown xmas tree


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 25, 2007)

dry out the stems... do something "artsy" with them or something... or make rope... i dunno

thats alotta lumber to waste though =p


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

sk3tch3 said:


> looks like a good canidate for a charlie brown xmas tree


hahahahhaha


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 25, 2007)

im still waiting for the treefort


----------



## djmendoza21 (Nov 25, 2007)

Malke a bong?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

sk3tch3 said:


> im still waiting for the treefort




she played in it.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 25, 2007)

whos feet are those? the wifes'?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

sk3tch3 said:


> whos feet are those? the wifes'?



yep....


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 25, 2007)

she was prolly vary happy


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i cried when i did it. what a shame to have to let her die. the stem was starting to get fungus on it.
> 
> View attachment 41494
> 
> ...


she will be missed but never forgotten.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

i found another jar i had curing, another 1/2 lb+. 


it's over.














nothing to do now but enjoy....


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

that root structure is so cool...thanks for putting up the photos!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> that root structure is so cool...thanks for putting up the photos!


i was out there digging it all up. as soon as i saw it i knew i had to take pics.


frickin' tap root is insane.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

i had roots popping out of the soil 6 feet away from the main stalk.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

holy crap....that's amazing...though considering the water and nitrient requirement for the beast....not surprising that the beast was like the tip of the iceberg....the real fascination was being developed below ground to feed da mutha!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> holy crap....that's amazing...though considering the water and nitrient requirement for the beast....not surprising that the beast was like the tip of the iceberg....the real fascination was being developed below ground to feed da mutha!



it would be interesting to see the full root structure. kinda impossible, but none the less.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

yea no it would be awesome to be able to view it in its entirety like a dinosaur skeleton....but right...no possible....I bet that the complexity and intricacy of it would totally blow ur mind....


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 26, 2007)

make a walking cane


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 41668
> 
> [


dang thats gnarly. I dig the knocked over gnome... apparently he's pretty impressed too..


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 28, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bongspit (Nov 28, 2007)

good job uncle fdd....


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 28, 2007)

so what was the total harvest weight?


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 28, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> so what was the total harvest weight?


close to 20 lbs...


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my scale goes to 300 grams. i have a bag the errors out the scale so it's well over 1/2 lb. it's all the stuff that was salvageable but has slight browning from the bud worms. i may make hash out of it. or i could go thru it all pick out the bad stuff. either way that's 1/2 an lb. then i trimmed all the rest of the small bud off today. that has to dry yet but i estimate at least 1/4 lb there.
> 
> so........
> 
> 1/2 of hash bud + the 1/4 of popcorn + 3 and 1/2 lbs of primo medical grade. looks like a solid 4 lbs.


O>>>M>>>G!!!!

Awesome dude congrats!


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 28, 2007)

thats crazy shit, what was the strand or was it just something regular?


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 28, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> thats crazy shit, what was the strand or was it just something regular?


whats "regular" to you? mexican? or???

the strain was warlock btw...

i dont know why i'm answerin all of fdd's q's... lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> whats "regular" to you? mexican? or???
> 
> the strain was warlock btw...
> 
> i dont know why i'm answerin all of fdd's q's... lol




'cause you looooove me.


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> 'cause you looooove me.


 


but in ways only you and i will EVER know!!!! (mrs. fdd, if you read this... it is a joke.... )






hahhahaha
rofl


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 29, 2007)

hahahaha mrs. fdd. reminds me of simpsons when apu calls marge mrs. homer


----------



## trytops007 (Nov 29, 2007)

just for the sake of it .. are you going to cremate the banches and other stuff so it has a happy afterlife ?? and sprinkle the ashes over your garden ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2007)

trytops007 said:


> just for the sake of it .. are you going to cremate the banches and other stuff so it has a happy afterlife ?? and sprinkle the ashes over your garden ?



gonna dry it and burn it in the fireplace on christmas morning.


----------



## krillianred (Nov 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> gonna dry it and burn it in the fireplace on christmas morning.


 
rofl. hahaha!





















/


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 2, 2007)

Dude, when are you gonna tell us total yeild? I'm DYING to know...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Dude, when are you gonna tell us total yeild? I'm DYING to know...


it's been posted in this thread 2 or 3 times now.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 3, 2007)

dude he said close to 20 lbs. nice yield


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2007)

the warlock yielded over 4 lbs.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> the warlock yielded over 4 lbs.


no pics of the total yield?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> no pics of the total yield?



what of me laying in it? lous got some.


----------



## Kant (Dec 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> what of me laying in it? lous got some.
> 
> 
> View attachment 43598



.....i think that pic just gave me a boner that only alyssa milano or milla jovovich could give me.....


----------



## iToke (Dec 3, 2007)

nice one mate


----------



## jackinthebox (Dec 3, 2007)

This was the first grow I ever followed from day 1, to the end. Im glad I did.

Nice job fdd, Im proud of ya buddy = )


----------



## premier (Dec 4, 2007)

OMFG !!!!!!!!!!!!! I want this toooo 

hahah your crazy man :d your crazy ... ya heard crazy ! 

omg ! my heart just feels great now


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 4, 2007)

... i love you


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> what of me laying in it? lous got some.
> 
> 
> View attachment 43598


 was this done in a p.c. case?? just kidding,that looks wonderful. now for the p.c. case comment dont send out the henchmen. i heard you are very powerful man . i am gonna have to start calling you hemphead jack haha.


----------



## premier (Dec 6, 2007)

18 Kilos of weed is that correct ?


----------



## space_weaseal (Dec 6, 2007)

I have not been on here in awhile and just went thru the whole post.
All i can say is your handle needs to read fdd2blk "BUD GOD"...Words cant describe what you accomplished on that grow....
If you are ever in the Phoenix area drop me a line and ill buy ya a beer, "Hell you deserve the whole damn bar"


----------



## pencap (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll send ya some matches !!!!!!!!



Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weeps with joy!!!!


----------



## pencap (Dec 6, 2007)

Best thread I've ever "readed"

And from what I've heard, IT"S ALL BULLSHIT!!! jk...


----------



## tech209 (Dec 6, 2007)

ive seen more......................................lol j/k way to go fdd really doesnt suprise me .... knew only u can pull some shit off like this.....sharing is careing right??????


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 6, 2007)

I must say.

Wow.

^______^


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 7, 2007)

w---ow!

Awesome man, just awesome!


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice grow fdd. I saw u got 4 pounds out of it. Srry I havent posted in a while my computer got shut down. It sucked!! but anyway gonna share the green man? lol would love to try some of it n wish I could have helped u trim!!! Thats the fun part for me lol holla!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow ... What else could be said ? Light -Up


----------



## Hank (Jan 31, 2008)

Kudos............. I must say that this tree brought a smile to my face G'Grow-G'Job.

Hank.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 31, 2008)

wow its been a while since someone posted on here.


----------



## octafunk (Jan 31, 2008)

Just read, congrats FDD. Hope the burning of "logs" on x-mas was nice.
What really has me amazed though... How much could you yield if you could fix the catepillar problem? Easily add another pound or two. A true compliment to nature.


----------



## f u z z (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 41675


You should make a cane out of the main stalk, or a recorder.


----------



## iToke (Feb 1, 2008)

or a wooden sex toy for mrs. fdd?


----------



## krillianred (Feb 16, 2008)

jesus christ can i have some. haha


----------



## 29menace (Feb 18, 2008)

ive heard of ppl growing in trees and believe it or not i know sum1 that suggested it to me as an idea so ppl dnt stumble accross them when there outside lol... would be great coz you can chop into the tree so your plants get access to all the light. we had the idea of placing a big grow bag in a tree and letting nature take its course. only thing you would need 2do is water it now n then...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

29menace said:


> ive heard of ppl growing in trees and believe it or not i know sum1 that suggested it to me as an idea so ppl dnt stumble accross them when there outside lol... would be great coz you can chop into the tree so your plants get access to all the light. we had the idea of placing a big grow bag in a tree and letting nature take its course. only thing you would need 2do is water it now n then...



i'm not growing IN trees. i'm just growing trees.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 18, 2008)

even better

how do you give a person rep fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> even better
> 
> how do you give a person rep fdd



click on the grey scales at the top left of the post. right next to the post #.


----------



## erazerhedd (Jun 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no, but the river is near-by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea ive had a nice plant grow next to a yuka from a roach grew 3 ft lolprty wank smoke thou erazerrhed


----------



## sidngroovennude (Jul 24, 2008)

these are some xtreme plants indoor people eat your heart out actually any1 who grows anywhere eat your heart out, i have yet to see a thread which rivals this!


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Aug 25, 2008)

Mother of God thats a sweet Warlock. FDD all I've been doing on this site the last couple of days is looking at all the threads your started, and I have to say you inspire me.


----------



## Anicho (Aug 25, 2008)

so you're going to grow your marijuana in that?


----------



## AdrainJockHorror (Mar 18, 2009)

i just join the forum, and i know this tread has been dead for a long time, but that plant was amazing. 20lb of weed its alot of weed, enough for a few months smoking blunts all day every day... )...nice grow man.


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 21, 2009)

AdrainJockHorror said:


> i just join the forum, and i know this tread has been dead for a long time, but that plant was amazing. 20lb of weed its alot of weed, enough for a few months smoking blunts all day every day... )...nice grow man.


 
I'm subscribing to it just cuz I can...


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i found another jar i had curing, another 1/2 lb+.
> 
> 
> it's over.
> ...


wow man, just incredible. i followed this through 45 pages and im impressed, actually impressed dose not say enough. your lawn must have smelled like heaven! thats the widest bush id ever seen. how many colas like 25

and i cant belive you just "misplaced" a half pound. where did you find it? the sofa cushions?

i may have missed the answer to this question but; if you are allowed 6 plants for your medical limit, is it the same to have 6 GIANT bushes?

rep and respect, as if you needed it


----------



## micro.grower (Oct 30, 2009)

wow... wow... wow...ect... (speechless)


----------



## KoolaidZombies (Mar 31, 2010)

It's always funny to me watching the OPs of journal threads slowly disappear at the end. Enjoyin the herb


----------



## NONHater (Feb 21, 2011)

On a scale of 1-10 what would you give the Warlock in potency?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 21, 2011)

This post is 4 years old. The last reply was almost one year ago. I don't think he's gonna answer you...


----------



## NONHater (Feb 21, 2011)

Is he really that kind of guy? Na?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 21, 2011)

Unlikely. It's best to leave the dead in their graves. The last thing you want is the grim specter of a 50-page thread appearing in front of you in the bathroom.


----------

